

Only 2 years of IPv4 addresses left. Are you ready for IPv6? - olefoo
http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=6301

======
rabidsnail
I really wish people would start switching to v6. I'm sick and tired of having
to do UDP hole punching whenever I want two user nodes to talk to each other.
I miss TCP, but I can't push it through a NAT unless I have sufficient
privileges to set the ttl's on the packets, which only root can do.

~~~
wmf
You'll have to hang on a little longer. Serious IPv6 deployment isn't going to
begin until after IPv4 runout.

~~~
olefoo
That really depends on where you are. Asia is migrating more quickly than the
US because they have different needs.

But yeah, for the US it probably won't be a big factor until 2012; if then. I
mean other than fulltime networking geeks it's going to be just another
address format hidden below the DNS.

If you work for an ISP, or design networking equipment or are building widely
deployed sensor networks or something of that nature, then you care about it
now.

But for the average developer of web-based applications it's not going to be
particularly noteworthy until you discover bugs arising from erroneous
assumptions about the network.

~~~
wlievens
> bugs arising from erroneous assumptions about the network.

This made me recall something from over a decade ago. In the PC game Heroes of
Might and Magic 2, when you wanted to connect to a LAN server, the input box
for the IP's was too small. You couldn't type an IP of the format
"aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd" because the box was one character short. My brother and I
had to assign IP's manually to all the computers in the house.

------
maxniederhofer
Don't believe the hype.

~~~
zackattack
Why not?

